#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Laos - Vientiane Guesthouses

## dirtydog

The first Vientiane guesthouse is the Sihom Guest House, this is on Sihom Road suprisingly enough and is about 500 meters from the Mekhong river and the main restaurants and bar area.

It is set back in its own court yard with a nice little garden, trouble is at present they are making a new building so it gets a bit noisy, fan rooms without bathrooms start at 200baht per night, 300baht will get you a bathroom and air con, although this time of year it is pretty damn cold anyway, the showers have hot water which is probably essential as it is cold in Laos for about 3 months of the year.



Garden on the right and small seating area on the left.



Not a lot in the rooms, no tv, no fridge etc.



The toilet and shower block for those without their own bathrooms, again with hot water.



The hot water takes a bit of time to get through so you got to be a bit patient.



Sihom Guesthouse
27/1 Sihom Road B Sihom,
M. Chanthaboury,
Vientiane,
Lao
Tel; 856- 21 219081
mobile 856- 20 5619710
email sihomehotel[at]yahoo.com

----------


## dirtydog

Yue Kong Restaurant on Sihom Road had rooms for rent, these started at 5 US dollars per night, a twin bed room with air con was 8 dollars per night, probably quite busy as it always had the full sign up.



The Bluie Sky Restaurant also had rooms for rent.



Riverine Hotel looked a bit more upmarket.



Saysana Hotel.



This side off street off of the road running along the Mekong had a load of guest houses and hotels.



The Orchid Guest house on the river front looked quite nice, obviously the cheaper places are down the side streets.

----------


## MARC

I tried to google the Riverine Hotel and got nothing.  I also looked through many travel sites and got zip, I'm sure it exists, because of the photo.
Do you happen to have the contact details or any suggestions?
Thanks!

----------


## dirtydog

Nope, but a few hotels and guesthouses in Vientiane do have websites, you could try here https://teakdoor.com/view.php?pg=laos-visa-run

----------


## Thetyim

> I tried to google the Riverine Hotel and got nothing.


Try looking for the Riverine Hotel on Mekong Road

----------


## Hootad Binky

I've stayed at the Lao Paris Hotel, cheap, clean, reasonable, paneled wood everywhere. Also a very nice cafe next door with excellent french bread and pate breakfasts.

----------


## MARC

Thanks for all the info!
When I am in Vientiane, I will go by the Riverine, check it out and get their contact details for next time.

Another question.  What would be a fair price for a car & driver in Vientiane, say for, 4-6 hours?
Any recommendations?

----------


## benbaaa

Just around the corner from the Riverine is the Riverside Hotel - spotless, quiet rooms, air conditioned, cable TV, fridge, bathroom with hot showers for 700B a night.

More details here, except there _is_ now an elevator.

Riverside Hotel, Nokeo Koummane Rd, Vientiane, Vientiane - Laos guesthouse review by Travelfish.

The Vayakorn Guesthouse looked good too, but was fully booked when we knocked on the door:

Vayakorn Guesthouse, 091 Nokeo Koummane Rd, Vientiane, Vientiane - Laos guesthouse review by Travelfish.

----------


## DJCBrixton

Hi Folks

I have always stayed at the Mali Namphu guesthouse. Sorry I cannot post the link as I am a newbie but just use malinamphu dot com and it will come up. 

Excellent guesthouse, very clean and close to the river front and restaurants/scandi bakery.

There is also a really great coffee shop right opposite that does excellent organic coffee.

----------


## Watanaporn

> Hi Folks
> 
> I have always stayed at the Mali Namphu guesthouse. Sorry I cannot post the link as I am a newbie but just use malinamphu dot com and it will come up. 
> 
> Excellent guesthouse, very clean and close to the river front and restaurants/scandi bakery.
> 
> There is also a really great coffee shop right opposite that does excellent organic coffee.


Thanks DJC..I found it! (online)

----------


## MeMock

Yep, right here: https://teakdoor.com/laos-travel-foru...iane-laos.html

----------


## Watanaporn

> Yep, right here: https://teakdoor.com/laos-travel-foru...iane-laos.html


Thank you too Memock

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Heres an update dirty dog
The blue sky is now run by a welsh guy and is now called the drop zone they still have rooms for rent upstairs and a good little bar downstairs

The saysana was pretty rundown and grungy but could be rented by the hour if you lucky enough to have a date it has now been totally gutted and is a very smart looking and no doubt expensive boutique hotel, cant remember what they call it . And the riverside has a building going up next to it right now so i would imagine it is bloody noisy for the next couple of months, i live in vientiane so as of today 20/7/11 my info is current .
bye the way since the saysana isnt a shorttime option anymore can someone suggest some more

Cheers

----------


## Vientianeboy

The Souphaphone guesthouse is in the centre of town and is good value. The rooms are big and very clean. This would be my choice to stay.

----------

